# Frame rest depth, topbar thickness



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

How are folks aligning the topbar with the top of box? Flush? Beespace down like a langstroth? I see both in pictures. Is there an official Warre policy on this? One set of plans I have show a 11/32" thick topbar and a 3/8" deep frame rest


----------

